# Anyone going to Fastivus at California Speedway this Saturday?????



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Or will I be the only one out doing autocross??????


----------



## Chaoscreature80 (Jan 19, 2013)

I was there. Check out the Regional SoCal forums for pictures etc.


----------

